# Tutorial Contest Winner May 2008: glam8babe



## user79 (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations to Specktra member *glam8babe *for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. *Glam8babe *will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, *glam8babe*, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out her winning tutorial by clicking here.


----------



## ilovegreen (Jun 2, 2008)

well done !


----------



## melliquor (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## User93 (Jun 2, 2008)

congratz!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 2, 2008)

Well done babe! Much deserved!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Skubie123 (Jun 2, 2008)

well done, this was a great tutorial


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 2, 2008)

Well done chick, you totally deserve this xxx


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 2, 2008)

Woo well done


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 2, 2008)

Yaaay! So glad you won. Your tut was incredible


----------



## florabundance (Jun 2, 2008)

Well done, this was an amazing Tutorial!


----------



## redambition (Jun 2, 2008)

congratulations glam8babe!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 2, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow...how great...you do deserve it girl! Congrats!!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 2, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## jt1088 (Jun 2, 2008)

congrats! very prettty!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 2, 2008)

congrats Becki =)!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations, looks beautiful!


----------



## jood (Jun 2, 2008)

congratulation... sOoOo nice


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 3, 2008)

Congrats, Becky!  You totally rocked this look!  I'm happy for you!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks


----------



## vintage (Jun 5, 2008)

makeup


----------



## Hilly (Jun 5, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## perfect010 (Jun 5, 2008)

YAY!!! girl omgosh im so glad u won. u totally deserved it. u make the best tutorials.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

Very cool, congratulations! :]


----------

